# Bye Bye TT :-( Hello new A3 :-) [56k warning]



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh well, the TT is gone 

In it's place is a new A3 2.0 TDi DSG S-Line. It was sad to see the TT go, but in all honesty I'm quite impressed with the A3. 










































Plus the wife's Polo courtesy of Swissol


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Like it lots especially the interior 8)

I did go to audi when I traded the TT for a new sportback but a year old A4 avant seemed the better option for me and kids. Mind you the issues I've had I wonder if the right thing was done.

Hope you enjoy it.

Andy (the TT will return :wink: )


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

DXN said:


> Like it lots especially the interior 8)
> 
> I did go to audi when I traded the TT for a new sportback but a year old A4 avant seemed the better option for me and kids. Mind you the issues I've had I wonder if the right thing was done.
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy

I have this feeling the TT will return.... but probably the Mk2 when it arrives :wink:

It's amazing how much you miss a car - even though the A3 is a fantastic car, it just doesn't have the TT appeal 

Watch this space....

Lee


----------



## stratos (May 23, 2005)

Nice Car!!!!!
I am looking to buy an A3 Sportback. Was thinking about a Sport or an S-Line. Was going to go for Dolphin Grey but if this is the Avus Silver I have changed my mind?


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

stratos said:


> Nice Car!!!!!
> I am looking to buy an A3 Sportback. Was thinking about a Sport or an S-Line. Was going to go for Dolphin Grey but if this is the Avus Silver I have changed my mind?


Yes, it is Avus Silver.

According to the brochure you can only specify Avus Silver on the S-Line (unless you pay the extortionate amount of money for Audi Exclusive paint.)

TBH I quite liked the Akoya as well :wink:

The S-Line pack for me was a bit of a 'no-brainer'. You get 18" wheels, half leather upholstery (with that lovely S-Line indentation), black interior headlining, perforated leather steering wheel and gear knob ... plus it's that little bit more special come resale time.... for Â£1000 extra.

I also considered the 2.0FSi Turbo model, but settled on the 2.0TDi for economy and resale (after all, the chip tuners are already getting around 180bhp from these if I felt the need....)


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

We're looking at a similar swop TT225 to A3 Sportback (propably 2.0T FSI) - how's the drive/ride/handing compare? Dealer hasn't had one in to test yet

Paul


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice hanging baskets


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

you will like it even more when you are getting 45 to 60 mpg


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

We just swapped the allroad for a 2.0tdi sportback sport, it's brandspankin in Lavagrey with full red leather and bose sound system,lighting pack and 5spoke star alloy's. Had it a week now and all i can say is what a fantastic car  Handles very nice although no quattro, already achieving 45-50mpg and it's only done 600miles so this will only improve with time  there is far more leg room in the back than the new A4 and it will seat 3 comfortably.Obviously less bootspace but quite deep to make up for lack of length.

If it carries on like this i will treat it to the full audi bodykit 8)

Pic's to follow.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

L7 said:


> there is far more leg room in the back than the new A4 and it will seat 3 comfortably.


This is what sold it to us


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

pcmanning said:


> We're looking at a similar swop TT225 to A3 Sportback (propably 2.0T FSI) - how's the drive/ride/handing compare? Dealer hasn't had one in to test yet
> 
> Paul


Paul

Handling is typical Audi - taught and firm on sports suspension. There's a little more body roll than the TT as can be expected (however due to the lack of extreme camber on the back tyres I suspect they'll last longer :wink: )

As soon as you adopt a different driving style to take account of the massive torque and DSG box the car really flies... however, I'm so tempted by an Oettinger remap to take it to 170-180bhp and similar leap in torque 

Fuel consumption has to be seen to be believed really.... for a few weeks I moaned to the wife it was "taking just as much as the TT".... then realised I was only filling up every fortnight as opposed to every week in the TT.  I really am working too hard :wink:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Nice hanging baskets


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Wife for sale.... does cooking, cleaning and hanging baskets


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

>


The SLine on the seats made me cringe a bit :? , the rest of it looks good though.

Andy


----------



## shke (May 15, 2002)

Paul

I've made the move from TT225 to A3 sportback 2.0t.

Quick review/comparison:

1. Handling. Well the A3 is on 17inch wheels whereas the TT was on 18s and lowered - there is some body roll compared to the TT but not very much to be honest. It seems to stick to the road and corner just as well (in some ways better, see steering and engine comments below).

2. Steering - I don't know whether my TT was normal or not but the steering on it felt so heavy. When I used to get in the wife's Peugeot after the TT it felt so much lighter. Now, when I get in the Peugeot after driving the A3 its the Peugeot that feels so much heavier. My wife thinks the steering may be too light on the A3 but I much prefer it to the TT. Makes it much more chuckable in to the corners IMHO.

3. Engine. Its not as powerful as the TT, as the bhp and 0-60 will tell you. But the torque on the engine is fantastic and makes town driving so much more fun than with the TT where you have to wait for the turbo to kick in.

4. Build quality. Its an Audi so nuff said. Not as stylish as the TT but top quality finish.

5. Ride. Compared to A3/A4 non-sport courtesy cars I have driven I think I would say that the ride is on the firm side, but more comfortable (at first) than the TT where the 18s and lowered suspension were not very forgiving. A non-sport A3 is, I think, much more comfortable but I don't think you have any choice if you go for this engine.

6. Fuel economy. I do mostly town driving and so because it uses the lower rev range the MPG I get is about 3-4 less than the TT. But v similar on long journeys - about 33mpg average (assuming a mix of sedate driving with some extreme overtaking manouvres...).

7. Space. Lots of it. The rear seats don't fold completely flat tho.

8. Recommended options - I went for the through load system, not because I am a skier but because it allows boot access, includes a nice arm rest for the rear passengers and a storage tray and 2 drinks holders. Probably regret I didn't go for storage pack as the seat back nets would be quite useful for securing items.

9. There's a few little extra touches that improve on the TT:

- auto door locks after hitting 10mph;
- 1 touch indicators.
- rear wash wipe...

10. Style - not bad at all for a practical car. Its style is more in the quality of the finish than in the design. You will of course never top the TT for sheer automotive beauty...

Hope that helps.

S


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback (sorry for being slow - this forum isn't as active as the TT one is it!).

Should be test driving some sort of A3 at the weekend - but as usual (it seems) the dealer doesn't have the exact one to try - either no Quattro or wrong suspension setup or wrong engine. So we'll have to see what we think - and what we can extrapolate from what turns up!

We're also going to test a BMW 1 Series - not as pretty, but RWD and excelent handling by all accounts and if we stretched to the 130i - some real go. If the BMWer's good then we may trade the VX against it and keep the TT - as the TT could suit my wife as a "run around" for her and the baby. I know I should just get a second hand 3 series touring 330d/i, but neither of us like "large" cars - rather buy a smaller pushchair!

cheers
Paul


----------



## shke (May 15, 2002)

I think the 1 series is smaller than the A3 in terms of rear seat room although I recall that the boots were of comparable size. Handling probably better in the Beemer but the finish inside the cabin isn't supposed to be as good as the Audi.

Let us know what you go for - interesting comparison between 2.0T and 130. 130 is more comparable to the 3.2 V6 sportback really.


----------

